# abolir



## Miguelillo 87

Tengo una súper duda. Recuerdo que de niño vi en la escuela que había ciertos verbos los cuales no se podían conjugar en todos los tiempos gramaticales.
Como el verbo abolir que creo yo no se podía conjugar en el presente sino sería ¿¡yo abuelo?! Es esto cierto y sí si lo es ¿Cuáles son estos verbos?
En realidad no tengo ningún fundamento en que basarme sólo son ciertos recuerdo tal vez incluso y fue sólo una pequeña broma que jugo con nosotros el maestro y nunca nos saco de la duda.
De antemano muchas gracias a todos


----------



## Bilma

El pasado de abolir para la primera persona del singular sería:

Yo abolí.


----------



## AndREA22

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Como el verbo abolir que creo yo no se podía conjugar en el pasado sino sería ¿¡yo abuelo?! Es esto cierto y sí si lo es ¿Cuáles son estos verbos?


 
Hola Miguelillo, si lo más seguro es que fue una broma  , pero echando un ojo al conjugador de la RAE noté que es un verbo difícil, posiblemente como no abolimos cosas a menudo nunca nos preguntamos como conjugarlo . 



*abolir*. ‘Derogar [una ley, precepto o costumbre]’. Aunque tradicionalmente se ha considerado verbo defectivo, ya que solían usarse solo las formas cuya desinencia empieza por _i,_ hoy se documentan, y se consideran válidas, el resto de las formas de la conjugación: _«Se abole la pena de muerte»_ (VV. AA. _Grupo_ [Esp. 2001]); _«Los nuevos poderes abolen la soledad por decreto»_ (Paz _Laberinto_ [Méx. 1950-59]). Como se ve en los ejemplos, es verbo regular: _abolo, aboles, _etc., y no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</IMG>_abuelo,_





</IMG>_abueles,_ etc


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Bilma said:
			
		

> El pasado de abolir para la primera persona del singular sería:
> 
> Yo abolí.


Entonces ¿Esto es falso?
No existen verbos que no sean conjugados en todas sus tiempos
Porque abolir en presente primera persona del singualar ¿Cómo es?
¿Yo abolo?


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Entonces ¿Esto es falso?
> No existen verbos que no sean conjugados en todas sus tiempos
> Porque abolir en presente primera persona del singualar ¿Cómo es?
> ¿Yo abolo?


Perdón Anrea22 no había visto tu post.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Ja ja ja
Como si fuera una ironía del destino, en el conjugador, abolir no está completo. Sigo buscando algo concreto...
Saludos


----------



## Miguelillo 87

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Ja ja ja
> Como si fuera una ironía del destino, en el conjugador, abolir no está completo. Sigo buscando algo concreto...
> Saludos


Ya lo revise y ven como no está en todas la spersonas. Aunque según con Andrea es 
Yo abolo, Tu aboles, El abole....

¡¡¡¡¡¡Ay Dios mio en que lío los meti!!!!


----------



## AndREA22

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Ja ja ja
> Como si fuera una ironía del destino, en el conjugador, abolir no está completo. Sigo buscando algo concreto...
> Saludos


 
Es verdad el problema no es parte del pasado sino del presente  
En pretérito no hay mayor problema, pero no hay conjugación en presente ni existe subjuntivo.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

AndREA22 said:
			
		

> Es verdad el problema no es parte del pasado sino del presente
> En pretérito no hay mayor problema, pero no hay conjugación en presente ni existe subjuntivo.


¿Alguien sabrá a que se debe esto?
Recuerdo que la maestra había dicho que era porque hasta que la acción de abolir estaba hecha era cuando se podia decir que se había abolido mientras tanto en le presente no se ha abolido nada y por lo tanto no puedes decir que estás aboliendo algo.

¡¡¡¡Que confusión ni yo mismo me entendi!!!!!


----------



## AndREA22

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Aunque según con Andrea es
> Yo abolo, Tu aboles, El abole....
> 
> ¡¡¡¡¡¡Ay Dios mio en que lío los meti!!!!


 
¡Vaya lío Miguel!   yo creo que no tiene mucho sentido el conjugarlo en presente, "yo abolo la exclavitud" parece una frase muy extraña ¿no? es por eso que no existe como tal (sólo supongo),(por cierto lo de yo abolo, tu aboles... es según el DPD ¡jaja! no según yo ) la RAE se la saco de la manga para que no se diga que no se puede conjugar  . LA verdad es que no tengo ni idea. Veamos que opinan.


----------



## AndREA22

¡¡¡¡fiuuu!!! recordaste la respuesta....


----------



## Miguelillo 87

AndREA22 said:
			
		

> ¡Vaya lío Miguel!  yo creo que no tiene mucho sentido el conjugarlo en presente, "yo abolo la exclavitud" parece una frase muy extraña ¿no? es por eso que no existe como tal (sólo supongo),(por cierto lo de yo abolo, tu aboles... es según el DPD ¡jaja! no según yo ) la RAE se la saco de la manga para que no se diga que no se puede conjugar  . LA verdad es que no tengo ni idea. Veamos que opinan.


Yo sé que es una frase rara, pero debe de haber una especifica razón del porqué.
Además ypo recuerdo que la meastra nos había dicho más verbos. Que lamentablemente ya no los recuerod. ¿Alguien que sepa cuáles son los demás?
Ya que supongo que sí los hay, Digo sino nos dimos cuenta de lo que pasaba con ABOLIR ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡qué pasará con los otros!!!!!!!


----------



## Maruja14

Pero podría ser:

¿Por qué no aboles la pena de muerte?


¡Vaya follón!


----------



## ILT

Pues mira que me puse a buscar, y la RAE (www.rae.es) muestra una conjugación que a simple vista parece incompleta...


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Mmm... no había leído bien la respuesta de Andrea y fui a la RAE y sí, lo dice claro:
*Como se ve en los ejemplos, es verbo regular: abolo, aboles, etc., y no </IMG>abuelo, </IMG>abueles, etc.*
**


----------



## Miguelillo 87

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Mmm... no había leído bien la respuesta de Andrea y fui a la RAE y sí, lo dice claro:
> *Como se ve en los ejemplos, es verbo regular: abolo, aboles, etc., y no </IMG>abuelo, </IMG>abueles, etc.*
> **


Entonces ¿Ya está claro?


----------



## Camui

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Entonces ¿Esto es falso?
> No existen verbos que no sean conjugados en todas sus tiempos
> Porque abolir en presente primera persona del singualar ¿Cómo es?
> ¿Yo abolo?



Sí, hay verbos que no son conjugados en todos los tiempos por ejemplo los impersonales; llover, nevar tronar, amanecer...

Aunque me suena haber oído en contexto poético amanecer en primera persona: amanezco

Y aparte de esos también están:


> abolir, aguerrir, arrecirse, aterirse, despavorir, empedernir, garantir, manir, balbucir, transgredir, desabrir, fallir, compungir. Todos estos verbos  se emplean sólo en las personas cuya desinencia empieza por i; por ejemplo, no se emplea transgredo, transgredes, pero sí se usa transgrediste, transgredió, transgredido, transgredía.


----------



## Maruja14

Camui said:
			
		

> Sí, hay verbos que no son conjugados en todos los tiempos por ejemplo los impersonales; llover, nevar tronar, amanecer...
> 
> Aunque me suena haber oído en contexto poético amanecer en primera persona: amanezco
> 
> Y aparte de esos también están:


 
De esos verbos sí viene la conjugación completa en el diccionario.

De la segunda lista, en unos sí y en otros no.

El verbo "transgredir" al que aludes, aparece completamente conjugado en el diccionario. Otra cosa es que, efectivamente, estoy de acuerdo en que suenan bastante mal algunas formas verbales.


----------



## tatius

Buscando otras panhispánicas dudas, me he topado con lo siguiente:

7. verbo defectivo. El que no se conjuga en todos los tiempos y personas, como atañer (que solo se conjuga en las terceras personas), soler (que, por denotar acción habitual, no se conjuga en algunos tiempos, como el futuro o el condicional) o preterir (del que solo se emplean las formas cuya desinencia empieza por i).

16. verbo terciopersonal. Verbo de cuyas formas personales se usan solo las de tercera persona del singular y del plural, como ocurrir o atañer.

Y en una rápida búsqueda en google, he encontrado esto:

defectividad     Es la característica de los verbos que carecen de determinadas personas, tiempos o formas. Tal carencia puede ser debida a causas fonéticas, históricas, de uso o costumbre, etc. En el "IGCAVEDLA" distinguimos los tipos de verbos defectivos que a continuación se relacionan.

defectivos ímorfos.     Se llaman ímorfos (es decir, formables en "-i-"), los verbos que, como abolir, sólo admiten las desinencias que comienzan por -i-. Estos verbos rechazan las desinencias en -a-, en -e- o en -o-.


Siento no haber redactado nada pero me lo daban ya masticado.


----------



## lazarus1907

¡Qué cosas! Yo siempre he recordado el verbo "abolir" como el típico ejemplo de verbo defectivo. (Toda la vida aprendiendo a decir "pinícula", y ahora lo llaman "flin").


> *abolir**.*
> * 1.* tr. defect. Derogar, dejar sin vigencia una ley, precepto, costumbre, etc.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


Otros verbos defectivos: haber, acaecer, diluviar, harinear, granizar, obstar, podrir y balbucir.


----------



## Like an Angel

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> ¡Qué cosas! Yo siempre he recordado el verbo "abolir" como el típico ejemplo de verbo defectivo. (Toda la vida aprendiendo a decir "pinícula", y ahora lo llaman "flin").
> Otros verbos defectivos: haber, acaecer, diluviar, harinear, granizar, obstar, podrir y balbucir.


 
Todos los días se aprende algo nuevo , o se remueven telarañas . El otro ejemplo que trae el DRAE de verbos defectivos es *soler*... ¡cómo me has hecho reír con eso pinícula y flin L!


----------



## Like an Angel

Miren este enlace.


----------



## aleCcowaN

¿Y como sería con el subjuntivo? ¿No te molesta si yo te abola?
¿Y si hacemos que todas la desinencias empiecen con i? Sería válido en todas la personas y se diría "yo abolio".

¡Parece mentira! Habiendo verbos más importantes como alborecer y charrar


----------



## Maruja14

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> ¿Y como sería con el subjuntivo? ¿No te molesta si yo te abola?
> ¿Y si hacemos que todas la desinencias empiecen con i? Sería válido en todas la personas y se diría "yo abolio".
> 
> ¡Parece mentira! Habiendo verbos más importantes como alborecer y charrar


 
¿Qué te parecería?

 "¿No te molesta si yo yo te aboliere?"  

En eso tienes razón.... explícanos el verbo "charrar", andaaaa


----------



## Henrik Larsson

¿Cómo conjugaríais el verbo "abolir" en presente de indicativo de la 1a persona del singular?

No mireis conjugadores, intentad deducirlo a ver que os sale.


----------



## jester.

¿Estás seguro de que exista la forma de primera persona de singular del verbo abolir? Aprendí que era un verbo defectivo.


----------



## Fernita

jester. said:


> ¿Estás seguro de que exista la forma de primera persona de singular del verbo abolir? Aprendí que era un verbo defectivo.


 De acuerdo, Jester.
Nunca en mi vida he visto ni oído el verbo* abolir* en primera persona del indicativo.
Buenas noches y que haga su propio intento a ver qué le sale.


----------



## ampurdan

Mi primer intento me llevó a la conclusión de que no me sentía tan viejo todavía. Una vez comprobada la auténtica conjugación, me suena muy rara, pero al fin y al cabo, no voy aboliendo leyes por ahí. Habría que preguntárselo al Rey/Presidente de la República.


----------



## Jellby

DPD:

*abolir*. ‘Derogar [una ley, precepto o costumbre]’. Aunque tradicionalmente se ha considerado verbo defectivo, ya que solían usarse solo las formas cuya desinencia empieza por _i_, hoy se documentan, y se consideran válidas, el resto de las formas de la conjugación: «_Se abole la pena de muerte_»; «_Los nuevos poderes abolen la soledad por decreto_». Como se ve en los ejemplos, es verbo regular: _abolo_, _aboles_, etc., y no _abuelo_, _abueles_, etc.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

He unido el hilo de Henrik con otro que hablaba de lo mismo y anexo una liga más sobre el tema, aquí.
Por favor, recuerden que tenemos una opción para buscar y es recomendable usarla antes de abrir nuevos hilos.
Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Henrik Larsson

tigger_uhuhu said:


> He unido el hilo de Henrik con otro que hablaba de lo mismo y anexo una liga más sobre el tema, aquí.
> Por favor, recuerden que tenemos una opción para buscar y es recomendable usarla antes de abrir nuevos hilos.
> Saludos y gracias.



No sabía que ya había un post, si que hay gente freaky por la vida pensando en si abolir se puede conjugar "abuelo".

Por cierto, con el verbo "blandir" pasa lo mismo, resulta que no te dejan conjugarlo "blando".


----------



## ampurdan

Henrik Larsson said:


> Por cierto, con el verbo "blandir" pasa lo mismo, resulta que no te dejan conjugarlo "blando".


 
¿Ah, no? ¿Y cómo debe ser, pues?


----------



## Maruja14

Henrik Larsson said:


> Por cierto, con el verbo "blandir" pasa lo mismo, resulta que no te dejan conjugarlo "blando".


 
Presente
blando
blandes / blandís
blande
blandimos
blandís / blanden
blanden​_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados___ Otra cosa es que suene mal, pero poder, se puede.​


----------



## Henrik Larsson

Maruja14 said:


> Presente
> blando
> blandes / blandís
> blande
> blandimos
> blandís / blanden
> blanden​_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados___ Otra cosa es que suene mal, pero poder, se puede.​



Yo lo había mirado en el conjugador de aquí...

http://www.wordreference.com/conj/ESverbs.asp?v=blandir


----------

